# Fat-tailed Jirds



## Goth-Gurl (Mar 31, 2010)

Not really as exotic as most of the mammals on here.. but I wanted to show off my little exotic fluffies 

I own a male and a female. They are not very tame as I got them when they were 4 months and they hadn't been socialized. I was told they were males and then one had babies soo yeah  I kept one baby and he lives with his dad XD they are cute little rodents! ^ ^

also, if anyone else has some fat-tailed jirds.. i'd love to see some piccies =]

ZERA <3 (Female, Evil Little thing  )

























PUMBA <3 ( My lovely male )
































ZOMBIE ( the little son )































There you go! ^ ^


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lovely...*

....jirdies!
Nice lil creatures and they will tame and settle down with handling, I`m sure........


Dave


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They're lovely!!!  Here's my Mojo:



















Eating a blueberry










In his home


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Mar 31, 2010)

wow  what a cutie!! ^ ^

I love his home  .. I want to set up my gerbies tanks like that next year. Right now, they just have loads of cardboard tubes and boxes.. and a little wooden hide.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Is that a Duprasi?so cute,I need one :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup..... Fat tailed gerbil/jird is another name for a duprasi 

I love Mojo's home, too!!! My hubby keeps saying I should downgrade, cuz it's HUGE, but Mojo loves it


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Brilliant home for a jirdie, lol!!! Must find it really interesting to mooch around in.....


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Mar 31, 2010)

haha I really need to make my gerbies tanks up like that.  They'd love it!! .. is your fat-tailed jird friendly? Mine were 4 months old when i bought them from a breeder in southport soo they were unsocialized and very nippy. They didnt improve much.. my male pumba can be handled but has gotten nippy as he's matured. and the female has always bitten.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Goth-Gurl said:


> haha I really need to make my gerbies tanks up like that.  They'd love it!! .. is your fat-tailed jird friendly? Mine were 4 months old when i bought them from a breeder in southport soo they were unsocialized and very nippy. They didnt improve much.. my male pumba can be handled but has gotten nippy as he's matured. and the female has always bitten.


 
I didnt know there was a breeder in Southport:gasp:
All my babies have been well handled and socialised so make good pets


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

Awwh. Little Balls of Fuzz 
Theyre lovely!


----------

